# How's your "coiffure à la lockdown"?



## graham-xrf (Aug 15, 2020)

So, when it comes to the hairdo - maybe it's back to the hippie days for you?

Was it a "sort of" self-attempted makeover achieved by holding up hair with one hand, scissors in t'other, aided by the phone in selfie mode?
Hmm.. the results from using a ex-HDD platter "mirror" propped up against the monitor lower edge, I can attest, are bound to be somewhat "variable".

[Edit: Maybe it's "le lockdown"! Not being Canadian, nor French, nor both, what do I know?]


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 15, 2020)

my hairline is receding.
i'll look like a blonde Gallagher if i let my hair grow out  
i usually have my wife buzz mine with the wahl clippers with the #3 guide on it.


----------



## ddillman (Aug 15, 2020)

My wife also cuts mine. there used to be an attachment for a vacuum to cut hair


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 15, 2020)

What's left is buzzed with a #5 .


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 15, 2020)

Funny enough I just got my haircut about an hour ago. 
Our shops are open here provided you wear a mask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 15, 2020)

My wife cuts mine.  So far there have been two haircuts.  She has never cut hair before and won't use the clippers.   All done with barber's shears.

It isn't perfect but the wife is the only one who sees it other than me when I look in the mirror.  The dog doesn't care one way or the other.


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 15, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Funny enough I just got my haircut about an hour ago.
> Our shops are open here provided you wear a mask.


It's the same rules here, but I'm shielding. I haven't seen a shop street since uhh.. sometime back in March.

Maybe I have just gotten to the point I don't care that much what it looks like now. I could go mad and throw on the dark brown hair color I found in the bathroom. At this rate, it will have grown out before I get back "among people".

I had a good chuckle checking out Julie Nolke on YT talking to her future self from "before" all this COVID aggro, while trying to avoid the "Butterfly effect". All very funny - but I can imagine my August self saying to my March self.. " Hey man - you gonna try cut yo own hair, and you wont give a dang darn that you mess it up good"!

Dave, you are Canadian, but not French - so you you probably can't suggest, but I'm still going with "la lockdown", just on the grounds that overall,  it has been a bit of a b*tch!


----------



## darkzero (Aug 15, 2020)

I used to have like an afro in my 20's. One day I got sick of it & shaved it all off. Been buzzing my hair myself with a #1 ever since. I did have to cut my dad's hair (fade cut) a couple of months ago. I had never tried to cut anyone's hair before.


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 15, 2020)

Been buzzing my own bean with a no. 2 for years now.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe I'll get a haircut next year. I think it was last year I got a haircut.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 15, 2020)

Don't laugh, but I've used a Flowbee for over 20 years.  For those of you who haven't heard all of the jokes, it uses a vacuum cleaner to draw your hair into a rectangular tube.  There are cutters in the handle that do the trimming.  The concept is much like a barber combing your hair between two fingers and cutting with a scissors.  The rectangular tubes have different lengths depending where you're cutting and naturally the length you are after.  There's a ribbed base that holds the tube off your head to allow air to rush by from the outside of the tube which draws your hair into the tube.  There's also a tapered base for the sides.  I paid around $65 delivered for it in around 1998, haven't had to do any service (yet) though I did just order a new set of blades for $40.

Bruce


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 15, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> Been buzzing my own bean with a no. 2 for years now.


Same here.


----------



## savarin (Aug 15, 2020)

As I only have a half halo the ring gets buzzed with a no. 1


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 15, 2020)

Pretty early on I went to my local drugstore and bought an inexpensive set of Clippers that came with all the different attachments a comb and the scissors. I cut my hair at least twice myself before the shops open back up. The toughest part is the top of the back where you can't really see it in the mirror otherwise it was pretty easy and didn't turn out too badly


----------



## Cheeseking (Aug 16, 2020)

Yep buzz here with Wahl #2 every 2 weeks. 
Chicks may not dig it but I love never having to comb it or worry what it looks like and hell I can use dish soap, hand soap, dog wash, pretty much anything LOL.
Used to always go to the local old time barber in town with my coffee for conversation and socializing, the short n sweet was part of the deal. He was a navy vet and loved to chat. What should have been 10 minute haircut usually ended up an hour affair. Had a stack of Playboys mixed in with Ship magazines Since he retired been doing it myself.


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 16, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> Don't laugh, but I've used a Flowbee for over 20 years.  For those of you who haven't heard all of the jokes, it uses a vacuum cleaner to draw your hair into a rectangular tube.  There are cutters in the handle that do the trimming.  The concept is much like a barber combing your hair between two fingers and cutting with a scissors.  The rectangular tubes have different lengths depending where you're cutting and naturally the length you are after.  There's a ribbed base that holds the tube off your head to allow air to rush by from the outside of the tube which draws your hair into the tube.  There's also a tapered base for the sides.  I paid around $65 delivered for it in around 1998, haven't had to do any service (yet) though I did just order a new set of blades for $40.
> 
> Bruce


Not laughing (yet). I never heard of such a thing, but of course it was something that had to be invented. It happens to be true that if all the hair is cut one length all over, the lay known as "layering" comes out perfect. From then on, you can modify the length locally for the sides, back, etc. I think any style is possible, and given the price of human-attention haircuts, it should pay for itself quick enough, but I won't be taking it up.

First page I found *HERE* looked like the gadget might have some downsides, but the page has 23 scripts, so I didn't play. YT is packed with videos about it, many of them obviously marketing. Be warned - it makes a racket!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 16, 2020)

It was 80-90* out and I was wearing my STP winter beanie. That lasted 3 months, and to make it worse, I WORKED through the whole lock down/Covid-palooza!


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 16, 2020)

I cut mine 10 yrs ago, as my mom asked that I cut it for her funeral. Well I loved my mom, and my brother and I went down, to the local chop shop and off it came. Haven't cut it since, and probably won't. The beard is getting pretty long too. Still hoping for the Gandalf role in the trilogy prequel. I buzzed off all my hair back in my early thirty's once, and damn near froze to death. Had to wear a watch cap to bed. I guess once an old hippie, always an old hippie. Cheers, Mike


----------



## projectnut (Aug 16, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> my hairline is receding.
> i'll look like a blonde Gallagher if i let my hair grow out
> i* usually have my wife buzz mine with the wahl clippers with the #3 guide on it.*



Things have changed since I was a kid.  In those days my dad cut the hair of all 5 boys, No barber shop for us.  My sister on the other hand had the privilege's of going to a "beauty parlor".  The boys didn't get to decide when it was time to cut their hair or what the style would be.  My dad also used  Wahl clippers.  In those days it was pronounced Whale, and even had a picture of a whale on the box and a logo "It's a Whale of a Clipper".  

Over the years we've bought several of their clippers to groom our dogs.  The company now wants the name Wahl to be pronounced like wall as in a brick or concrete wall..


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Aug 16, 2020)

darkzero said:


> One day I shaved it all off. Been buzzing my hair myself with a #1 ever since.


Ditto. Bought a Wahl during a prolonged bout of unemployment twenty years ago, and never went back to my favorite barbershop . We're #1! We're #1!


----------



## westerner (Aug 16, 2020)

I have been wearing my hair in a 50's flattop for about 30 years. My rotten self LOVES to show off my reasonably full head of hair, at 60 years of age. 
My son can do a good job of the sides and back, but I have been 'flattening' for all this time.

There is one barber in town that does a MUCH better job than us, and I have been in there twice since May. I don't always use him, but I sure do want to help that shop recover from this latest challenge.

They will make me wear a mask as I wait my turn, but when it comes THEY insist I take it off so they can do a good job behind the ears.


----------



## jbolt (Aug 17, 2020)

I just don't understand why they singled out the hair and beauty business like they have. Never has made any sense to me. Way easier to take precautions than the big chain stores allowed to operate.

Either as a business owner of working in management my work has always required I keep my hair tidy. I always preferred it long when I was younger. I had the hair for it. When the plague hit and we went to all online work it really does not matter so I figured I would let it grow out again, just wear a hat during online meetings. I was due for a haircut when the lock downs started. I made it 7 months before I just could not stand it anymore. I don't remember long hair annoying me so much when I was younger. 

My regular barber happened to come into my daughters work a couple of weeks ago and gave her his number to do a private cutting. I have been using him for the last 25 years. His normal price for a haircut is $20 which has to be tough to make a living on in our area when things are normal. It used to be $12 until a number of us regular customers convinced him to raise it. He is a great guy and does good work. Really hard to find a good barber around here. 

We set up an appointment and I took my son, daughter and her boyfriend.  Having known him for so long I could tell he was really struggling to make ends meet having burned through most of his savings. He has been barely getting by with doing private cuttings when ever he can find them. He has not taken any government money and has managed to pay the rent on his shop each month. He only charged his regular rate and he wouldn't let us tip him more than $10 ea. Just didn't seem right.

I used to do work for his landlord so after we left we discussed what we could do. All four of us are working so my son, daughter and her boyfriend kicked in $50 each and we went and paid his landlord for one months rent on his shop. Felt like the right thing to do.

When I move and semi retire next year I think I will join the #1 club.


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 17, 2020)

My guess is that it is the close-up quite personal contact involved in cutting the hair.
Here (UK) I am struck by just how much of the "economy" is trickle down service industry, a lot hanging onto financial sector (basically gamblers). This compared to industrial manufacture. All the restaurants, hair salons, gyms, foot-fall dependent food outlets, etc. have had it tough.

Many of the naughty boys in the city who bet against the economy are finding their "paper gains" are not what they thought, and they face redundancy anyway. It is times like these when some find out that you don't "make money" in the markets by a share price move (up or down). You were not making real things. Every gain of that kind is actually just making some other guy poorer.

I see the whole pandemic as a bit of a shake-out, laying bare the real problems. Honestly, the misadventures with the hairdo, in the end, don't really matter so much. The person under it can still be a great guy, and seen to be so, even with the clippers gone madly wrong! My wife thinks otherwise, at least for the ladies. Must _not_ be seen out with split ends, raggy bangs, etc.


----------

